# Funciona? un fluorescente en corriente continua.



## elgriego (Jul 19, 2011)

Hola colegas Hace mucho que estoy tratando de comfirmar este recuerdo de mi niñez,Quizas lo soñe?esto va dirigido a los mayorcitos del foro ,que quizas hallan llegado a conocer las redes con corriente continua DC,alguna ves un viejo electicista ,me conto que en la antiguedad ,decada del 30/40 aqui en Argentina ,existian barrios ,y en algunas partes del pais ciudades enteras alimentadas con c.c.y Todo funcionaba de esta manera.La pregunta es la siguiente alguno de ustedes vio algun tubo fluorescente ,trabajando de esta manera,yo recuerdo que mi padrino habia comprado, en una demolicion unas arañas ,que portaban unos 12 fluorescentes ,y el sistema que las alimentaba,era ,curioso,no teñian  reactancia ,tenian un condensador grande ,el arrancador y resistencias de alambre y un sistema con un rele ,por supuesto que esto lo observe cuando 10 años por lo tanto mis conocimientos sobre electricidad eran bastante nulos,cuando le pregunte a un electricista,ya un señor, mayor ,me respondio,es que esa araña funciona con continua pibe.

Alguno de ustedes recuerda haver visto algo asi.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 19, 2011)

Si. Funcionaban los fluorescentes con continua, pero se arruinaban rápido porque el mercurio se depositaba en un solo extremo y se quemaban.
Para arreglar esto se desarrolló una llave domiciliaria que invertía la polaridad cada vez que se encendía. De esa manera iba cambiando en extremos del tubo donde se depositaba el mercurio y los tubos duraban como ahora.
Hasta había radios de corriente continua sin rectificador y el altoparlante no tenía imán sino un bobinado excitador que imanaba el núcleo y por donde pasaba la corriente continua y estaba en serie con las válvulas. ( se llamaban electrodinámicos).
Hasta que se desarrollaron las radios  denominadas de ambas corrientes, que tenían rectificador y una resistencia limitadora para los filamentos. Esa resistencia podía ser interna ( o una lámpara especial reguladora) o en el cable con tres conductores: dos para la corriente y el otro una resistencia bobinada dentro del mismo cable, que para reponerlo se compraba por metro y centímetros.
Yo trabajé con todas esa cosas porque aquí, en Rosario, Argentina, casi todo el centro tenía corriente continua. Y en los pueblos, que tenían generador propio, tambien era continua.
Hasta había dispositivos con un vibrador mecánico, similar a los de las radios de auto de antes, que transformaban la corriente continua en alterna para los artefactos importados de alterna. Bueno que casi todo era importado. Todavía tengo en algún lugar vibradores de esos. Un masacote que ahora se reemplaza con dos transistores y listo.
Como yo no tenía continua y tampoco un rectificador ( en esa época eran de cobre o selenio que después lo armé) como la corriente de la luz de la calle era continua, para probar las radios me subía a la terraza y con dos cables tomaba la corriente de los cables municipales...Pero solo de noche...
Eran otros tiempos...
Todo eso lo viví, tené en cuenta que el jueves próximo cumplo 83 pirulos.
Saludos
aquileslor


----------



## elgriego (Jul 19, 2011)

Hola estimado colega aquileslor,  permitame que lo tutee,y te felicite por esos jovenes 83 pirulos ,ojala ,cuando llegue a esa edad ,pueda estar tan lucido como vos ,ya que ando por los 43 pirulos,Muy interesante lo que me contas,No era un sueño me quedo mas tranquilo jaja,Sabia lo del ennegrecimiento ,un profesor del industrial me lo habia comentado ,cuando lo acose con esa pregunta,tambien conoci las radios con parlante electrodinamico en las que el choque de la fuente era el electroiman,alguna ves me contaron,los viejos radiotecnicos ,que en esas epocas habia radios y conbinados ,que venian con la polaridad marcada ,ya que no poseian rectificador,y que conectarlos al reves significaba tremenda explosion jeje.
Mis comienzos con la electricidad fueron a temprana edad,contaban mis padres que en lugar de decir papa o mama mi primera palabra fue ..alu..la luz,mi padrino el griego Akalestos,fue el primero en enseñarme estas cuestiones electricas,y a los cinco años ya conectaba tomas y llaves,imaginate agarro a una de mis nenas de esa edad cerca de un enchufe y les pego una patada jaja,Pero claro eran otros tiempos ,cuando empece a leer ,uno de mis primeros libros de cabecera fue el tratado de instalaciones electricas y alumbrado de Francisco l Singer,que mi padrino cuidaba como un tesoro muy preciado,mas adelante me pase al bando de la electronica,armando una radio galena a los 7 añitos,pero con un 1n60 no consegui la piedrita ,el vendedor ,el viejo scandalli me dijo esto te va a andar mejor  y segui por esta rama de la electronica hasta ahora ,en que me dedico a las comunicaciones.

Te vuelvo nuevamente a felicitar ,por tu admirable conocimiento y adaptacion a las nuevas tecnologias,me haces acordar ,al paisano paredi ,otro pibe de 80 y pico ,que esta empezando a reparar tv lcd ,que como el dice ,estan empezando a llegar a su pueblo, y hay que arreglarlos, pa que es uno tecnico jaja.

Bueno Desde Mar Del plata te mando un fuerte abrazo, es un placer realmente encontrar gente asi .

Atte Carlos El Griego.

Pd.            A............... FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS.....!


----------



## pandacba (Ago 12, 2011)

Aqulestor, feliz cumple, griego, habesi traido al presete un pedazo de la hisotria maravillossa de los primroes años de la electricidad y la electrónica que recuerdos!!!!!!

Señors me quito el sombrero son 124 años de conocimiento!!!!

Muchas veces me pongo a pensar en cosas como estas y personas que su infancia la pasaron, con cosas como las que mencionan y cuando ni en sus más remotos sueños se imaginaron que un dia, podrian tener en su casa una computadora y mucho menos, cuando veiamos al capitan kirk comunicarse con un diminuto aparato en su mano hoy tan común 

Hace poco un niño fue testigo de un acontecimiiento, estaba en casa de unos vecinos, cuano prescencio el acto sublime de sacar cuidadosamente un disco LP y ser colocao cuidadosamnte en un torun table, para escuchar una  antigualla restaurada...

Cuando el niño vio que que de esa cosa enorme y negra salia sonido salio corriendo a llamar a su padre padre.

Al llegar a su casa dijo " Papá, papá veni a ver el CD gigante que tiene Eduardo(el vecino)...........

Un cordial saludo a todos

Hay que difundir la radio transmisión amateur...... en esta era plagada de sistemas de  comunicación hay quienes se maravillan al poder comunicarse con otros con un cacharro armado por uno mismo, el problea que hasta que no lo experimentan no tienen ni  idea de que se trata, y menos se imaginan las emociones que produce


----------



## Imzas (Ago 12, 2011)

Interesantisimo el tema, como se las arreglaban antaño para solucionar problemas que pudieran parecer insalvables, como por ejemplo aislar los conductores electricos, cuando no habia plastico. 
A raiz de los barrios alimentados con CC, mi padre dijo que cuando andaba en Argentina, en algunos lugares no pagaban luz por que usaban el fase y la tierra-tierra, es decir conectaban un cable al suelo, no se como lo habran hecho, pero de que ahorraban, sobre todo cuando no habia laburo.


----------



## malto (Ago 12, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Al llegar a su casa dijo " Papá, papá veni a ver el CD gigante que tiene Eduardo(el vecino)...........


No me lo van a creer, pero es casi lo mismo que dijo mi sobrino..CD  hace unos años que él era pequeño cuando estaba poniendo mis discos.
Los LP son mágicos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 12, 2011)

Si te creo porque es lo más cercano que ellos pueden asociar a un LP que almacene música


----------



## elgriego (Ago 12, 2011)

Hola pandacba,hola jaz ,como estan colegas ,yo sigo conservando mis lp,tengo nacionales e importados y por supuesto mi technics sl d2 ,con capsula shure M44,Haciendo memoria ,de chico ,el aparato mas importante ,del comedor de casa  era el Winco 3050,en el,mi querido viejo ,escuchaba sus rancheras y milongas,y mi vieja ,su musica española ,era fanatica de angelillo,tambien de un tenor italiano llamado Ferruccio Tagliavini,y por supuesto de Musica Griega,y por suerte mis hijas de 7 y 10 años ,conocen tanto de casetes ,cinta abierta,como de lp,cd,o mp3 por supuesto yo les presente esos aparatos en funcionamiento y por eso les parecen de lo mas comunes,a y gracias a los simpson tambien le llamo la atencion a la mayor,ese aparato que tiene homero que dice 8 tracks,nuestro viejo y querido Magazine,coincido con vos pandacba,que el armar un transmisor y lograr que irradie a una distancia inportante ,o que se escuche cerca nomas,es realmente maravilloso y satisfactorio ,y uno se siente dichoso ,eso me paso la primera ves que arme un tx de fm ,modificando un equipo de comunicaciones,hace ya muchos años ,bueno basta de recuerdos,sera hasta la proxima .

Saludos El Griego.


----------

